# Easter chog!



## chog (Mar 30, 2013)

Hey guys, this is my first post. I've had my little chog for almost a year - her first birthday is May 15th! Just thought I'd introduce you all to my little girl and show off some of her particularly good pictures.

This is my curious chog









she loves snuggles









and napping in blankets









and using her little nose to sniff.









She's always on the look-out for adventure









and loves exploring tubes and tunnels looking for snacks.









She hates when playtime ends









but loves feeling safe in a ball.









She makes all kinds of cute poses









and faces.









and is wishing you a happy Easter!


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

She is very cute. Welcome to the forum. We all love pictures.


----------



## Dee (Jan 9, 2010)

Hahaha the Easter basket <3


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

So many amazing pics  thank for sharing and Happy Easter.


----------



## MrPinball (Feb 23, 2013)

Aaaaw LOVE all the pics!!! Especially squishy face in the tube LOL <3


----------



## PirateHedgie (Oct 28, 2012)

Awe so cute


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

I just wanna squish her! She is such a cutie pie, her mask is gorgeous. By the way, the material in the tube isn't very safe, it is known to rip the nails off of hamsters, so I would imagine it wouldn't be too safe for your hedgie :? Please post more pictures of her


----------



## chog (Mar 30, 2013)

Thank you all very much! She's incredibly well tempered too, very sweet. And thanks for the warning, advice like that is why I joined this forum! I'll be sure to keep her toys nice and safe for her


----------



## AlexONeil (Nov 14, 2012)

The cute poses picture is so adorable!  She looks very sweet, and very happy!


----------

